# To All Fans of the Sun



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

*New Sun fan here*

hi my name is Daniel i am 14 and i live in vancouver, BC. i have played basketball for a long time but i havent watched that much basketball i used to watch all the hi lights in the morning befour i went to school and when i was eating and stuff this is the first year that i am a big fan my favorate team is the lakers this is my 4th time writing but my first to the sun my friends are what rilli made me wanna watch basketball im excited for the season and i noe it will be awsome the sun are one of my fav. teams because of nash and the fans i loved watching the hi lights and now im excited to watch there games best of luck! :biggrin: :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## lakerfan8 (Oct 19, 2005)

welcome :biggrin:


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: New Sun fan here*



Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> hi my name is Daniel i am 14 and i live in vancouver, BC. i have played basketball for a long time but i havent watched that much basketball i used to watch all the hi lights in the morning befour i went to school and when i was eating and stuff this is the first year that i am a big fan my favorate team is the lakers this is my 4th time writing but my first to the sun my friends are what rilli made me wanna watch basketball im excited for the season and i noe it will be awsome the sun are one of my fav. teams because of nash and the fans i loved watching the hi lights and now im excited to watch there games best of luck! :biggrin: :cheers: :biggrin:


I never knew u liked the suns :biggrin:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

who thinks that the suns are going to bust thats funny.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: New Sun fan here*



Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> hi my name is Daniel i am 14 and i live in vancouver, BC. i have played basketball for a long time but i havent watched that much basketball i used to watch all the hi lights in the morning befour i went to school and when i was eating and stuff this is the first year that i am a big fan my favorate team is the lakers this is my 4th time writing but my first to the sun my friends are what rilli made me wanna watch basketball im excited for the season and i noe it will be awsome the sun are one of my fav. teams because of nash and the fans i loved watching the hi lights and now im excited to watch there games best of luck! :biggrin: :cheers: :biggrin:




I'm from Vancouver, and I got a bro named Daniel who is 14. What school do you go to?


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: New Sun fan here*

Oh yah, they should be a playoff team, but with Amare out who knows what they will do. I am trying to stay optimistic. Anyways, even if they don't make the playoffs I wouldn't consider that a bust, it's not like they would be underachieving or anything. There star guy is out, and they are in a very tough conference. We will see what happens, they will more then likely finish around 6th in the west.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

haha thats hillarious i go to kits what school does he go to? :cheers:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> haha thats hillarious i go to kits what school does he go to? :cheers:


Lord Byng


----------

